# Member's picks



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 9, 2009)

so after screwing up my 2 mazars and 6 blue mystics i've realized i've run out of seeds...problem is I can't seem to make up my mind on what to replace them with....I've looked at the seed sites hundereds of times recently but still cant decide....can any of you point me toward a reputable site and a recommended strain ???? I usually buy from mar seeds-NL. thanks for the help..BTW, i'm looking for 2 heavy yielders


----------



## Locked (Sep 9, 2009)

You can try the Nirvana Banner at the top..or Attitude seedbank...how much of a budget do you have?


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 9, 2009)

this is my most recent order from attitude.com 420 coupon code..

ree G13 Labs Pineapple Express Seed
 FREE 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF 
Free Thai Super Skunk
 FREE 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF 
Pick & Mix Seeds / Big Buddha Cheese Feminized
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 02 Seeds  PICK AND MIX SEEDS 1 £12.99 
Pick & Mix Seeds / Big Buddha Blue Cheese Feminized
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 04 Seeds  PICK AND MIX SEEDS 1 £24.99 
Pick & Mix Seeds / G13 Labs Skunk #1 Feminized
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds  PICK AND MIX SEEDS 1 £5.99 
UFO 1 DNA LA Woman Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 06 Seeds  DNA-031/DNA 031 1 £10.99 
UFO 1 DNA LA Woman Feminized
 DNA-031 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF 
UFO 2 DNA SOUR CREAM FEMINIZED
 FREB23


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 9, 2009)

course I look for quality more than quantity.


----------



## Locked (Sep 9, 2009)

If you are looking for the rarer genetics crosses then checkout seedbay or thcbay... I just ordered LA Confidential from DNA Gentics on Attitude last week..shld be here tomorrow or Friday...I hve heard that is some serious smoke...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 9, 2009)

I really like High-Grade Seeds.
Cant beat the prices on things like their AK, Widow, Russian, Hash Plant and such.
And for $55 and a few freebes tossed in. Their AK was the most knock you down and steal your lunch money strain I ever had. 
Also carry a forum with grows of almost every strain you carry, and peoples thoughts on them.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 9, 2009)

very cool guys..i'm looking for the best available...any comment on yield ??? i'm using a 3x3 table to veg clones under 16 T8's and 2 1000w hps over a 4x6 for flower...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 9, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> this is my most recent order from attitude.com 420 coupon code..
> 
> ree G13 Labs Pineapple Express Seed
> FREE 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF
> ...


how big is your grow room ??? lolol...


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 9, 2009)

I grow in and out.......not all those at once. I have a harvest coming up that I am preparing to replace. The goal is to always have flowering, vegging, and seeds/clones a ready. cycling a harvest every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 9, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I really like High-Grade Seeds.
> Cant beat the prices on things like their AK, Widow, Russian, Hash Plant and such.
> And for $55 and a few freebes tossed in. Their AK was the most knock you down and steal your lunch money strain I ever had.
> Also carry a forum with grows of almost every strain you carry, and peoples thoughts on them.


thanks for the heads up...i'll have to check that out


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 9, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I grow in and out.......not all those at once. I have a harvest coming up that I am preparing to replace. The goal is to always have flowering, vegging, and seeds/clones a ready. cycling a harvest every 6-8 weeks.


that is exactly what i'm looking for !!!!! just got to replace some equiptment....you do hydro ??


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 9, 2009)

hxxp://www.highgrade-seeds.com/

Here is the link Puff.  Worth looking into at least.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 9, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> that is exactly what i'm looking for !!!!! just got to replace some equiptment....you do hydro ??


 
nope..all dirt. organic. right now almost everything is outside. my fricking bulb went out. I need to replace it prob going tomorrow need some more dirt too. I use roots dirt.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 9, 2009)

hey there spears...hows it going?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Miss 2Dog.
Goes very well at the moment. Sitting back. Relaxing. Since Puff brought it up. Doing a little bean window shopping. 
How bout you over there.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 9, 2009)

very good. cant wait for this order I posted to get here...I am bad I already have seeds waiting but didnt want to miss those freebies..I have six sprouts going 1 seems short but it's my lowryder and I LMAO..like did I expect it to be as tall as the other kids? my little runt.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 9, 2009)

this is gonna sound wierd comming from me but.....whats the best way to sex a crop when looking for mothers ???? i.e light cycle, nutes


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 9, 2009)

well most of us veg them til they show sex...vegging I usually do lights on 18/6 unless under flor then 24/7 especially in the beginning. does that help?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 9, 2009)

yeah, kinda, but what if you want to sex early ???? will it shock the plant to hit 12/12 and then back to 24 ???i'm looking for the best way to come with several stable clones..i have had great succes in growing but this is only my 3rd grow and i've never really manipulated my plants before


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 9, 2009)

it wont sex until it is mature...I dont think.someone here will know..lol best to know for sure and be patient dont want to waste all that time on male clones..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 9, 2009)

that would sooooo piss me off..male clones  bah!! no but seriously, i've read a few snippets here and there about photoperiodic induction to control the time of sex but i would think that it would shock the plant and increase the chances of hermie **** if i go 24/7-12/12-24/7


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 6, 2009)

Just ask rockster he will know for sure pm

t4


----------



## monkeybusiness (Nov 6, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I really like High-Grade Seeds.
> Cant beat the prices on things like their AK, Widow, Russian, Hash Plant and such.
> And for $55 and a few freebes tossed in. Their AK was the most knock you down and steal your lunch money strain I ever had.
> Also carry a forum with grows of almost every strain you carry, and peoples thoughts on them.


Never seen this place. Nice prices. Are they out of Canada? Certainly not out of the US, right? I definitely, myself, would never order from an underground place in the US. I wouldn't wanna be a name on an old customer list if johnny law ever comes a knocking..


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 7, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> yeah, kinda, but what if you want to sex early ???? will it shock the plant to hit 12/12 and then back to 24 ???i'm looking for the best way to come with several stable clones..i have had great succes in growing but this is only my 3rd grow and i've never really manipulated my plants before


 
If it's a clone it will sex earlier by far, and only by virtue of the fact that it is a clone, they inheret the age of the donnar plant and as soon as it has roots you can grow it out... that being said most folks don't take cuttings from unknows(male vs femal) but you can clone all of your plants and throw them into flower and see what you have still sitting in your veg box, they will show sooner than the still maturing plant in veg and you can cull it without it having reach maturity yet...I'm high, is that confusing?... i can repost if it is... later on tho.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 9, 2009)

I thought I would order from Nirvana, to support them for supporting MP! 

I'm also having a hard time making a decision on what beans to choose. 
I'm a medicinal user, need the heaviest narcotic effect and sleep help I can get. Love the Sativas for energy and fun, but I really need heavy stuff for pain control and sleep. 

Thinking about the Aurora Indica. Any other suggestions? 

NOTE: I live in the desert, and my grows are always both indoor/outdoor to utilize the desert sun. So ideally, the beans I choose should be ones that can handle adapting to a very arid (dry) and hot climate. I realize that makes Sativa the best choice, but I have time to pamper an Indica so I can get the heavy stone I need for pain control and sleep.

TIA for any advice!


----------



## meds4me (Nov 9, 2009)

MojaveMama; welcome to my club. Club Pain. I'm an amputee and i'm right there with ya. 
My chooices thus far have been: 
Bubba Kush ; really great daytime stuff for me, Not to hvy stone but much more for peeps like us. 
G13x hash plant ; another fav but best for bed time. I make brownies from this and nite nite ! 
Blue Thunder: Becoming my no.1 fav. VERY fruity due to the blueberry cross. Hvy stone for pain. Caution though too much and falling asleep is a real possibility. 
Pineapple express: still waiting on it. 
PurpleKush; If chopped at 30% amber great stuff if you got the time to relax.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 11, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> MojaveMama; welcome to my club. Club Pain. I'm an amputee and i'm right there with ya.
> My chooices thus far have been:
> Bubba Kush ; really great daytime stuff for me, Not to hvy stone but much more for peeps like us.
> G13x hash plant ; another fav but best for bed time. I make brownies from this and nite nite !
> ...


 
Have you tried White Russian?  It's good for nerve pain.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 11, 2009)

well guys, i'm gonna order from nirvana this time and see how it goes..my next grow will consist of: PPP, maui waui and ICE....i think i want to stock up on more blue mystic as well. i've got 4 in early flower and they already have trichs on the bud leaves..the buds are covered..i'm already happy with this strain.


----------

